# Spanish Language School in Santa Fe, D.F>



## momorisa (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello there. 

I just moved to Mexico from CA, US about ten days ago. I am with my teenage daughter and husband, and my husband works at a company in Lerma. 

Here in Santa Fe, not many people seem to speak English of course, and I feel an urge to take Spanish class. Does anybody know any school offers Spanish class in Santa Fe?
(Because of our sudden order from the company, we are still in the process of applying the visa in Mexico, so that I do not have driver's license here yet.)

I checked the website and found Berlitz, emailed them, called them, but there is no answer so far...

I really appreciate your help. 

Thank you, 
Momorisa


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I think the best formal Spanish instruction you can get in the DF is offered by UNAM. They have an eight-level Spanish program, and each level costs just under $500 USD.

It's taught at the main UNAM campus in Coyoacan, which is a bit of a trek from Santa Fe using public transit. But you can take a bus or taxi to the Tacubaya metro station, then take the number 9 train to the Centro Medico station, change trains, and take the number 3 line to the Universidad metro station.

If you want to get started on your own online, you can take the basic Spanish courses available from Memrise or Duolingo for free. Also, the Massachussets Institute of Technology (MIT) offers several levels of Spanish instruction online for free through the OpenCourseWare project.

If you take Spanish I and Spanish II from MIT, it follows the _Destinos_ television program, so you order the _Destinos_ textbook and two workbooks which guide you through the video series and supplements the videos with various exercises. The entire _Destinos_ video series is available for free on the Annenberg Learner website.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Awesome. I graduated _summa cum laude _from a major university in Boston, and I misspelled "Massachusetts" in my previous post.


----------



## momorisa (Jul 30, 2015)

Dear Chelloveck.

Thank you very much for your detailed and quick reply. I will check both UNAM school and online from MIT. I would rather meet people to make actual conversation, but MIT school sounds pretty good too. 

Thank you again. 

P.S. I am a Japanse lived in the US and now came to Mexico. I often mix up the language, and once told "Tengo que bailar" instead of saying "Tengo que lavarme" lol. anyway...


----------



## alectejas (Jan 22, 2014)

Momorisa, 
You may want to try out Verbling, a website that offers good online classes. Also Italki, another website that offers lessons via skype. I have used both and would recommend them.


----------

